# Windows 8 Highlights!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think I may create a highlight video about Windows 8 on Sunday... pointing out some interesting changes, new features, my opinions, etc. I have a Samsung Series 7 tablet with Windows 8 installed to use in the video. It's some pretty sweet hardware! 

Any suggestions for items I should be sure to cover?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

1. There should be more emphasis on the Store. Little Aladdin's cave there and, hopefully, it will improve in the final product.
2. The "Windows to go" feature is relatively unknown to earlier Legacy users.
3. Emphasis on the migration of MSE back to Windows Defender - no need for one of the "free" antivirus programs.
4. The saving on ram usage. I do believe many testers are missing the point here. In Sinovski's blog, he pointed out that ram, whether being used or not, was a power consumer. With Windows 8 being ram efficient, less ram is needed in laptops, hence more battery life. On stationaries it does not necessarily apply, as most users have more than they need anyway.
5. Not in my opinion, of great importance, but the faster booting and shutdown.
6. Most important, particularly to those coming from XP, is the various new areas of navigation. (Charms bar: Power menu: etc...)


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thank you, Dave! :up:


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm. Seems like you are a little out on your own! lol. I hope that is not an indication of the lack of enthusiasm for Windows 8! I must say, I am an enthusiast in the testing area, as I have been through xp to 8, but I have found that, apart from the controversial Metro, there is very little to comment on over and above Windows 7. I belong to several Windows 8 forums and I have found that for some weeks now, the only points of discussion are concerning the Metro interface. Other than that it is just that - discussion!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My hope for Windows 8 was/is that it would give a mostly common experience whether on a computer or a tablet (and maybe even a phone). That it would be as good as Windows 7 when using mouse or touchpad and at least as good as iOS when using a touch screen.

The touch screen interface looks to me like it will be a winner, but with the head start of the iPad and Android tablets Microsoft needs some special selling point to get a good foothold.

My experience (in VirtualBox) with the mouse and touchpad experience, and with Apps that only run full-screen, says that Windows 8 will become known as Vista II. I want to know that those two issues will be fixed before release or to be convinced how they are no worse than Windows 7. Doubt they can be demonstrated with a tablet, since my concerns are with a notebook or desktop.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Loving Metro, though seems bit fiddly to shut-down the computer - I'm probably missing something.

I'm also desperately sad and want to customise my own squares/rectangles on the Home screen!


----------



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a nice list of apple vs windows.

http://www.macworld.com.au/blogs/os-x-mountain-lion-vs-windows-8-44545/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey techGuy.

You have seen this, I am sure, but a nice heading for your proposed project?

http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/.../04/16/announcing-the-windows-8-editions.aspx

And for other Windows 8 enthusiasts:


----------



## ninified (Apr 19, 2012)

Well Windows 8 seems interesting I found some interesting stuff on this topic here.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good stuff, guys! Thanks for the links.

I wanted to great a short introductory video about Windows 8 and then follow it up with more specifics, which will likely include the details you've share with me. Unfortunately, when I went to record the video over the weekend, I discovered that the microphone I had would not work for this kind of presentation. I order a new one that should be here soon and will give things a try within the next week or so.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I am looking forward to learning a lot more about WIndows 8. I downloaded the consumer preview onto my laptop and have been spending a lot of time clicking here and there and everywhere trying to get a grip on what does what and where. I am frustrated that there is no Start button and I don't like that there is no task bar and I don't like that there are no minimize buttons. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it is a lot harder so far than I thought it would be.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is a task bar (in the non-Metro GUI) and there are minimize and restore down buttons except on the <adjectives omitted> apps that are only full screen. You may find Getting around in Windows 8 to help with the basics. I am a little less frustrated after reading that blog, and need to review it again soon.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> There is a task bar (in the non-Metro GUI) and there are minimize and restore down buttons except on the <adjectives omitted> apps that are only full screen. You may find Getting around in Windows 8 to help with the basics. I am a little less frustrated after reading that blog, and need to review it again soon.


 Thanks TerryNet, I''ll check out the blog, I'm sure it will help me. Glad to know there is a minimize button and taskbar somewhere on windows 8 for me to discover  I do love the challenge of learning something new, so I am sure I'll enjoy figuring out Windows 8


----------



## Frank-over-here (Nov 14, 2011)

TechGuy said:


> I think I may create a highlight video about Windows 8 on Sunday... pointing out some interesting changes, new features, my opinions, etc. I have a Samsung Series 7 tablet with Windows 8 installed to use in the video. It's some pretty sweet hardware!
> 
> Any suggestions for items I should be sure to cover?


One thing that would be of value to me.... is it worth moving to 8? This is always the question for an every-day user. What are the pro's and con's ( value) for going to 8 ?

thanks!


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a feeling Windows 7 is going to hang around a long time. Being an instructor at a computer club, I'm hearing a lot of people who were wondering what Windows 8 was going to be like and have decided to get their new computers before '8' comes out. Quite a few of these were XP enthusiasts whose old computers are finally giving out.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

For me this is more of a lowlight, Windows Media Player with DVD playback will be a Paid For add on. http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/...dows-media-center-available-in-windows-8.aspx


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That was my knee jerk reaction also. Then, with some thought, I realized it's a good thing. As pointed out, many computers now don't even have DVD drives, and other computers are never used for playing DVDs. No reason for those Windows buyers to be paying extra for something never used. 

Had the same reactions to the Media Center news. When/if it comes to decision time I can buy it for one computer instead of having the cost bundled in with all copies of Windows.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

My post should have read Media Center. I do use Media Center on all 3 of my Laptops and 2 of my desktops, although Mostly for DVD playback I do also use it for some Internet TV. Though WMC is not good for my daughters Netbook.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

30 best features of Windows 8

According to PC Pro....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's word of another Vista II highlight: Microsoft Drops 'Aero Glass' User Interface in Windows 8.


----------

